# This is frikin nuts



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

I assume many of you have seen this befoure, but what the hell is going on in this vid...

YouTube - young baby boy repeatedly gets bit King Cobra snake GRAPHIC

Also noticed that when it faces who ever is recoring they soon move back....


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

at a guess I'd say it's had its fangs ripped out,they do it by getting the snake to bite down on a stick then just rake the teeth out.Pretty sick really.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

fangs grow back. its common practice in asia to actually sew the mouth up. when the snake starves to death.... they fetch a new one. all for the entertainment of tourists.


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

The fangs of venomous snakes get pulled out so they dont kill the snake charmer. In the vid the fangs have been taken out off th cobra as that is why they let the baby go to it as they know it wont be able to bite.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

shows how little value life has in that part of the world..

what about this guy...

YouTube - Cobra vs. Idiot


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

I understand why people in asia do it as for some its the only way of putting food on the table. Though its not neccessary to go to the extreme to what they do or some do.
Yet for some like the secound vid, risking your life for a picture isnt worth it and yet after getting bitten goes back......stupid
Thats my opinon anyway.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

knighty said:


> shows how little value life has in that part of the world..
> 
> what about this guy...
> 
> YouTube - Cobra vs. Idiot


Yeah Austin Stevens always gets a bit close.


----------



## hmiah007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Guess its either the thrill that makes him do that or just plain stupidity that he recons he can control the wild snakes, wounder when he would realise he isnt as fast as he thinks in dodging bites.


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Watched the video of people doing silly things with snakes. I do not know why someone would post a video of their child being attacked by a cobra, but I do know it is not a King Cobra, (Ophiophagus hannah), it is an Indian Cobra, (Naja naja).
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

It aint a King, its an average Naja Naja (Specticled Cobra) They don't rip out the Fangs as they grow back in the matter of days.... they have probabaly Removed its Venom Glands therefore it is a Venomoid.... But it wouldnt suprise me if they have ripped out the teeth also.... The baby would cry from the bite.... 

Sick and twisted in my oppinion


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Declan123 said:


> It aint a King, its an average Naja Naja (Specticled Cobra) They don't rip out the Fangs as they grow back in the matter of days.... they have probabaly Removed its Venom Glands therefore it is a Venomoid....


They do rip out the fangs,I have witnessed it personaly,and no back woods villager is going to have the means to perform a venom gland extraction! 
They rip out the fangs,or they sew the mouth shut,or both!If the snake is lucky they will force feed it an egg before sewing the mouth shut,just to keep it alive that little bit longer,but no way are the farmers of thailand or northern india performing venom gland extractions!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah Barry and Dave are correct.

Removing venom glands and ducts and blocking ducts is a fiddly and quite invasive procedure, they do indeed opt for the removal of fangs and/or sewing of the mouth.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

knighty said:


> shows how little value life has in that part of the world..
> 
> what about this guy...
> 
> YouTube - Cobra vs. Idiot


 
Has anyone seen this programme in full? he goes and finds the 7 deadliest snakes in the world, and acts like a tit with them. He gets bitten by 3 of them!


----------



## Matteh (Apr 6, 2008)

Steven Austins is awesome xD!


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

knighty said:


> shows how little value life has in that part of the world..
> 
> what about this guy...
> 
> YouTube - Cobra vs. Idiot



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

His face when he gets hit!! :rotfl:

like a stupid version of Steve Irwin (RIP)


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

Ahahaha this ones classic

YouTube - See that girl being bitten by a snake


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

retri said:


> Ahahaha this ones classic
> 
> YouTube - See that girl being bitten by a snake



hahaha!
serves them rite!!dont use animals for entertainment!

as for austen stevens biggest bloody w***** that was ever put on this planet...who quite obviously is not even from this planet!!!


and the first video is pretty sick, dont understand the mentality of people


----------



## star-gazer-666 (Apr 8, 2008)

stupid thing is the snake is sitting there for at least 10 seconds with it's mouth open, we know what is going to happen why doesn't the handler.

but ouch that does look sore, she should be thankful it didn't bite her anywhere else.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> fangs grow back. its common practice in asia to actually sew the mouth up. when the snake starves to death.... they fetch a new one. all for the entertainment of tourists.


Yep, an when do you ever see anyone campaigning to get that stopped the way they do bear baiting etc.


----------

